# veterinary nurse-offering pet sitting service in surrey



## louweasel (Apr 16, 2011)

HI Ive been petsitting in my spare time for years but would now love solely to just do pet sitting services.
If any one need a sitter in sutton, morden, carshalton, cheam or worcester park areas let me know or if anyone has any tips.
thanks


----------



## mohonhq (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, we are in the same position but we have found that we are either over booked (2+ customers at the same time) or no work at all. We would like to get together with a small group to get over this problem, would you be interested?


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

Yes I would be interested. I live on the border of Surrey and Middlesex.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, I meant I would be interested in joining the group, I also pet sit.


----------

